# Do I need to continue reviewing my EIT license after Passing the PE?



## civilpe_const (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi all, 

Does one need to continue renewing their EIT/EI license after obtaining their PE?

Thanks.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 9, 2019)

The short answer is No.

The slightly longer answer is I'm pretty sure your EI/EIT doesn't need to be renewed... ever. It might depend on what state it's in before you're licensed as a PE. However, once you have the stamp, you're no longer an EI, and therefore there's no need to worry about it.


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 9, 2019)

civilpe_const said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does one need to continue renewing their EIT/EI license after obtaining their PE?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends on which state you are in and whether that licensing board has requirements stating a renewal.  An EIT in California only expires upon being issued a PE license or if you pass away.  Though I am aware of at least two states that do have a renewal period for EIT certificates.

EDIT:  I just went back and reread your question again.  Sorry, i missed your point.  Once you obtain your PE, the EIT is generally automatically expired at that point.


----------



## civilpe_const (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks guys. I also do not understand why my state board keeps sending me passive-aggressive emails asking/demanding me to renew my EI license. However, to give them the benefit of the doubt, I did get my EI in one state and have my PE from another. So maybe their system bot sends out these automatic emails.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 10, 2019)

civilpe_const said:


> Thanks guys. I also do not understand why my state board keeps sending me passive-aggressive emails asking/demanding me to renew my EI license. However, to give them the benefit of the doubt, I did get my EI in one state and have my PE from another. So maybe their system bot sends out these automatic emails.


High probability that it's a bot. Let that sucker expire... Particularly if you're not contemplating licensure in that state.


----------



## civilpe_const (Dec 3, 2019)

Will.I.Am said:


> High probability that it's a bot. Let that sucker expire... Particularly if you're not contemplating licensure in that state.


Ha! I'm going to ignore them emails. Don't think I will seek licensure there, but who knows. I will cross that bridge when I get to it


----------

